# Rabies Vaccine Probe MN 7/27/11 Fox News



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Rabies Vaccine Investigation in Minnesota -- Fox News 7/27/11 Veterinarians giving 3 year rabies vaccine every 2 years, features Dr. Ronald Schultz.

*Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries*
Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries

All pet owners know it’s important to protect our four-legged friends from rabies, but how much is the veterinarian telling about that shot? The FOX 9 Investigators went undercover to find out if some clinics are taking financial advantage of pet owners by being vague about vaccines.

Read more: Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

And some people wonder many of us don't trust vets.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the no year rabies shot ahahahahahaha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Kris for providing us with this important information.
I applaud you.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Thank you Kris for providing us with this important information.
> I applaud you.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals*, by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11 States consider controlling rabies vaccination intervals - VIN "Concerns in Delaware and Minnesota about over-vaccination center around the practice by some small-animal veterinarians of administering every one or two years rabies vaccines that have been proven to be effective for three years."


----------

